# Fully Submerged Model 3?



## h0mersimps0n (Sep 14, 2018)

My daily commute is over the Potomac River on two very narrow, very dangerous bridges. 

My sick little mind was thinking the other day - what would happen if I got pushed off that bridge and into the water with my Model 3? 

I know the doors have the emergency release latches but would the battery short and either electrocute you or start some horrendous fire? 

Anyone seen any stories or know if Tesla has any water detection tech related to this?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

h0mersimps0n said:


> I know the doors have the emergency release latches but would the battery short and either electrocute you or start some horrendous fire?
> 
> Anyone seen any stories or know if Tesla has any water detection tech related to this?


Several Teslas have been flooded with no resulting fires, and no electrocution occurring.

The battery pack has pyrotechnic fuses that can be blown to isolate the battery, but those get fired when a significant collision is detected. I haven't heard about them firing due to flooding.


----------



## Richt (Jun 30, 2018)

Since you are thinking about this. On Amazon you can a side window Smasher for $8. It even has a handy zip tie to put on your rear view mirror. RESQME Blue/Orange/Safety Yellow Keychain Car Escape Tool + Accessories 
Or a life hammer which also has a seat belt cutter. 
Not that I've thought of it going n my drives on the longest floating bridge in the world


----------

